# So Aggravated with Me



## cmzaha (Oct 19, 2017)

I have actually run out of NaOH and no time to make a run to pick up a bag, and cannot bring myself to pay $6.00 for a lb of lye at the hardware store, when I pay less than .50 a lb. Hubby got bored being home alone so much when I started having to spend 3-4 weeks at the parents he got a job driving a van for a retirement home, so now I cannot send him to pick up my lye and I am back to the parents next month. Seems dear sister cannot spend the 3 weeks she is supposed to.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 19, 2017)

I'd pay the extra at the hardware and keep on soaping. (And that's saying something because I am frugal!)
I find it therapeutic to SB etc thought of my sometimes annoying sister away! :evil:  I don't know about you!


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 19, 2017)

Or bite the bullet and pay the shipping for the 50 lb bag if you need to stock up with that quantity. $0.50 per pound plus shipping is still likely to be a whole lot less than $6 per pound. 

Sometimes ya gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 19, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Or bite the bullet and pay the shipping for the 50 lb bag if you need to stock up with that quantity. $0.50 per pound plus shipping is still likely to be a whole lot less than $6 per pound.
> 
> Sometimes ya gotta do what you gotta do.


I would do that, but the Chemical Supply I purchase from will not ship to a residence which I fully understand otherwise I would. I just cannot talk myself into the $6 lb


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 20, 2017)

Any friendly businesses near by which could receive it for you?

Very bad form that your sister left you in the lurch like that. Maybe a good reason, but you and your husband need time together, too.


----------



## Susie (Oct 20, 2017)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Very bad form that your sister left you in the lurch like that. Maybe a good reason, but you and your husband need time together, too.



This is rather an established pattern of behavior on the sister's part, unfortunately.


----------



## SaltedFig (Oct 20, 2017)

Not au fait with the details, so please excuse any inadvertent suggestions ...

What about a courier service for delivery of a bulk order?


----------



## bathgeek (Oct 20, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> I would do that, but the Chemical Supply I purchase from will not ship to a residence which I fully understand otherwise I would. I just cannot talk myself into the $6 lb





How about shipping to the retirement home hubby drives for?


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 20, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> I would do that, but the Chemical Supply I purchase from will not ship to a residence which I fully understand otherwise I would. I just cannot talk myself into the $6 lb



Drat! That's a bummer for you, Carolyn, but I also understand businesses have rules and regs they have to live by. 

I used to have freight shipments delivered to a friendly local business that had a suitable a loading dock. Until I got the proper equipment, shipments like this couldn't be delivered to my home-based shop (aka former garage). Too bad you can't sweet talk someone into helping you out that way.


----------



## SparksnFlash (Oct 20, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> I would do that, but the Chemical Supply I purchase from will not ship to a residence which I fully understand otherwise I would. I just cannot talk myself into the $6 lb




Therapists charge between $100-$300/hour here in AZ.  $6.00/lb should make a few batches of soap.  BARGAIN!!  You're saving hundreds.


----------



## mommycarlson (Oct 20, 2017)

Carolyn, that is unfortunate about your sister not giving you the break you deserve.  Just for that reason I'd go and buy that lye and just ignore the price, don't even LOOk when you pay for it!    I went to the hardware store once and bought lye because I ran out, I paid 25.00 for two pounds!  Eeek!


----------



## Kittish (Oct 20, 2017)

I'll start off by saying that for situations like this, I tend to be rather incredibly coldly practical. 

I'd bill your sister for the time she was supposed to stay and didn't. Seriously, she is not holding up her end of whatever agreement you have, and it's costing you (mentally and emotionally if not actual money). So figure out some reasonable amount for each day she was supposed to stay and didn't (isn't) and bill her, and insist she pay it. Or do what she agreed to do. One or the other. Or hire a caretaker and again, insist she pay a fair portion of the cost. "Family" is, to me, not some magical make-any-sort-of-abuse-okay word, though a lot of people seems to feel that simply being family should excuse all sorts of horrid behavior.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 20, 2017)

Gini said:


> Therapists charge between $100-$300/hour here in AZ.  $6.00/lb should make a few batches of soap.  BARGAIN!!  You're saving hundreds.


That is funny, and so true. I actually had a 2lb container in my hand today for 7.95 and put it back. Just could not do it !!


----------



## mommycarlson (Oct 20, 2017)

Carolyn, that is a bargain!


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 13, 2017)

Okay, I finally gave in this morning and paid just under 5 bucks for a lb. :-(  I just do not have time to drive traffic for 20 miles to pick up a bag and someone ordered some soap for next month.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Nov 13, 2017)

Unfortunately my sister has the same selfish personality traits as yours. I live 3 hours away and she is less than 10 minutes away. Guess who spent the majority of time with my Dad.

What if you just stand firm with her and tell her you are going to make her stand on her agreement for the 3 weeks and you are not going to bail her out this time. If she can't take it anymore, she can spend the $$ on paid caregivers.

You deserve the break away and don't cave in to her selfishness.


----------



## Ivanstein (Nov 13, 2017)

Where do you get lye cheaply? I buy from Lowe's, which is way over priced.


----------



## SudsanSoaps (Nov 13, 2017)

My local ace has lye for about 3.75 a lb here in California.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 13, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> That is funny, and so true. I actually had a 2lb container in my hand today for 7.95 and put it back. Just could not do it !!


I think there's something seriously wrong with a soaper who can't bring herself to pay $7.95 for 2 lb. of NaOH from the hardware store because she's used to paying 50¢ per pound! 
I can say that cuz, Lord help us, I'm one of them.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 14, 2017)

Ivanstein said:


> Where do you get lye cheaply? I buy from Lowe's, which is way over priced.


I purchase 50# bags from a chem supply company


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 14, 2017)

Yes bulk is the way to go. 
2kg at the hardware shop is the same price as 5kg at the chemical supply place and their 25kg bag is about double the price their 5kg bucket! I have to decant the bag into screw top bottles and buckets at home (DH doesn't trust me so he does it outside for me) but it certainly is worth it.


----------



## Ivanstein (Nov 14, 2017)

I have called around to a few places and can't find any local bulk supply stores that have lye.

Probably time to start buying online...


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 14, 2017)

Ivanstein said:


> I have called around to a few places and can't find any local bulk supply stores that have lye.
> 
> Probably time to start buying online...



Cleaning supply stores also sell it, in Australia. 
You might have to ring and ask as it's often not labeled in a way that is recognisable.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 14, 2017)

I am not sure if lye is sold in cleaning supply stores here, as I mentioned I found a Chemical Supplier. In CA lye is pretty controlled due to cooking meth. I had to give them a copy of my business license and they record the make and license of my car. That is why I am not sure all areas would have it available in at cleaning supply stores. I would also venture to say it would not be the $.48 per lb I pay.4

After breaking down and paying the ridiculous price for lye I did not get the soap made yesterday but did manage to get 40 lbs of lotion made. That was an accomplishment! Then hauled in another 100 lbs or so of supplies at my parents so I can get something made.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 14, 2017)

They are not so particular here in Australia, yet. I should have specified that!
The chemical supply place I get my NaOH from supplies is in 5kg or 25kg lots but only supplies KOH in 25kg lots. 

I'd never get through that much KOH. So I get KOH from a cleaning supply place who sells it in 1kg, 2kg and 5kg lots. They also sell these smaller sizes of NaOH.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 14, 2017)

Ivanstein said:


> I have called around to a few places and can't find any local bulk supply stores that have lye. ... Probably time to start buying online...


Be sure to ask/search for 100% Sodium Hydroxide (NaOH) (or Potassium Hydroxide (KOH) if you're making liquid soap), and not "lye". Someone recently said they had the same problem and when they switched to asking/searching for "sodium hyroxide" it showed up.

BTW, I don't buy in bulk because I'm a hobbyist and don't sell much other than to one wholesale account. I like my NaOH & KOH to be as fresh as possible so I only order what I need, when I need it.

There are several places on line to buy lye and even a few suppliers like Brambleberry, WSP, Camden Gray have it available . My favorite source is the Lye Guy in NY. Here's a link:

http://www.thelyeguy.com/store.php?crn=211


----------

